# ADGA Herdname Help



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

We have a farm name (Bit of Everything) but I'm trying to decide what to do for our Herdname on ADGA. Our farm name is 17 letters long which isn't bad but does limit the name for the does, don't really have plans on keeping and naming any bucks. For ABGA we use BOE in the front of the does names. Debating wether or not to do this for ADGA as well. I need to decide soon as I'd like to get my doeling registered. Any thoughts or suggestions?!? And could I just use 3 letters like that?? It's our herd tattoo id for both associations so we wouldn't be using someone else's letters or anything.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

You would have to check with ADGA if they will accept it. They are real strike with herd names. It would make things simple to have the same for everything IMO.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Can I call and ask or do I have to fill out the Herdname request form?? I'm new to ADGA and a little confused with the procedures.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I would go with BOE Farm. :shrug: You'll have to see if ADGA will accept any of your choices. They are very picky about herd names.  Email or call and ask if any of your choices are available. Don't fill out an application until you've got one figured out. :thumb:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I like that! So i sent them an email with that as my choice. I'll see what they say back.
Thanks!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No problem.  I like it too! :thumb:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Hopefully I'll get lucky and ADGA will like it and accept it  I'd like to get Noel registered and really don't want them to put "The" in front of her registered name.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, I think it's so dumb that they do that. :doh:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't understand the thought behind it?!? If it wasn't for the fact that registered sell better I'd be half tempted to not even register them..


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

I know from experience the herdname thing is a real pita with the ADGA. I sent in 3 choices with variations on our existing farm name THREE separate times and paid the $15 only to have ALL of them rejected. I had checked the directory and saw NONE of the names I picked listed. I finally called and she said not only can it not look or sound like any existing name, but you also cant use "any of the same words"... I was like huh? I finally got one that she accepted after conferring with someone but even that was like pulling teeth...

Anyhow I'd just call em and work it out on the phone. They are very friendly but those rules seem a bit extreme... you could be guessing for months otherwise...


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah I'm not looking forward to getting this set up. I emailed them so I'll wait a few days before I call. Don't wanna tick them off with multiple correspondences.


----------



## LoneStarChic (Jan 19, 2012)

I didn't have a problem getting my herd name, they accepted my 1st choice. I've found ADGA to be very helpful, and have only had one problem, which wasn't their fault. My buck is an AI baby & the breeder wrote the straw # & sire info on the application instead of providing an AI slip, so I had to send that in, along with an error report.

But I found the entire herd name application/online pin set up to be hassle free. Hope it goes as smoothly for you as it did for me.


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

BTW I apologize if what I posted came off as being critical of the staff at the ADGA office, thats not what I intended. Those ladies have been very friendly and helpful whenever I've dealt with them and seem to do a great job. I just think they have pretty strict rules about the overlap on herd names and it can become a bit of a guess the word game.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You didn't at all, in my opinion. :thumb: There are actually many people who have had issues with very UNFRIENDLY staff so don't apologize. 

When I went to get a herd name w/ ADGA I had one person in the office repeatedly tell me it wasn't available for months. So I would just email them every few months asking if my herdname was available (which AGS gladly accepted). The person kept saying there is one too close to mine which was K&W Farm who was not even active and didn't raise nigerians...are you kidding?! Well they got someone new in the office and that person told me it's available finally. Go figure. :doh: So that day I went and bought the herdname permanently so they have no excuse of saying I no longer have it or whatever..by... not renewing my membership quick enough, saying I didn't buy it, etc. I had bought it several years previous to this and then a year later they told me I didn't have it and stupid me being new to goats didn't keep track of the little certificate thing that they sent me...so I got into that fiasco. It was all just a big hassle and so dumb. 

Hopefully you have a nicer experience getting your herdname. :laugh: Let us know how it goes!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I would just go ahead and call no reason to wait for a response email.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Maybe if that name wont work they can assist me with one that will. I'll call them tomorrow gotta call about a job also. Even though now I'm not as interested in it as I was when I applied for it. I'd like something closer to home.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Woo Hoo!! BOE Farm is available so I sent in my money to reserve that name for our farm :leap: Now to get my breeding service memo from George for Noel's papers and get them sent in. Getting the paper wont be an issue I just need to call George and let him know I need it.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

AWESOME!! :stars: Congrats!!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I filled out the herdname request form and filled in all my info is that a safe way to go about it??? I'm panicking now wondering if it was a safe site. I really can't afford to have my bank account drained. :GAAH:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

On the ADGA website? Yes, that's the way to go about it. I have never heard of any issues with their website security. You can always write a check next time if you feel more comfortable.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes on their (ADGA) website. Okay good thank goodness!! The lock that normally is there is x'd out on my address bar so I panicked. I wish I had an extra $100 laying around to buy it permanently maybe next year I can do that.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

As long as you keep your membership current you will not loos or need to pay for the herd name again. Just don't let your membership lapse.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Sweet it's not a yearly fee on top of the membership. I'll do my best to get that paid on time for sure.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I got confirmation they accepted my payment today so I'd say they accepted my herd name of BOE Farm :leap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:stars: Congrats!!!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Congrats! 

I'm glad I read this thread - thanks to everyone's advice we called to check for availability today - our first choice is available! I was resigning myself to have to go with the second or third choice. We mailed the application form right away.  (We'd never applied for a PIN, so we did that as well)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

If I e-mailed/called them to see if my heard name was availble waould they be able to tell me if my tatoo was too???


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ok cool I will have to do that..


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Bit of Everything said:


> Sweet it's not a yearly fee on top of the membership. I'll do my best to get that paid on time for sure.


Yep just keep membership current and your herd name will stay current and not need to be repaid for or renewed.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Got my official certificate in the mail today. Our herdname is Official BOE Farm. :leap: :stars:


----------

